# Converting True Strike (Giga) to Kontakt



## Hans Adamson (Mar 31, 2006)

Is this feasable? Is a lot of programming lost?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Hans,

Conversion from the Giga 2.5 format to Kontakt 1.5 or later should go okay.

But you might also want to consider waiting a month or two...

Best,

Maarten


----------



## zion15 (Apr 1, 2006)

hmmm.... !

:o


----------



## Thonex (Apr 1, 2006)

Maarten Spruijt @ Sat Apr 01 said:


> But you might also want to consider waiting a month or two...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Maarten



Thanks for the heads up Maarten.

T


----------



## KingIdiot (Apr 1, 2006)

conversion went ok for me.

Both with Chicken Sys and the internal 1.5 converter (2.0's is really fucked up but I havent gone in and figured out exactly what causes the probs)

However there were some dynamic response issues. This happens in just about EVERY conversion from giga tho. Adjusting the velocity curve helps a bit.

I've been also lookign forward to combining some instruments into multi mic ones, with "on/off" controllers for different mics.. And then using some humanizing scripts with them. Allowing for "random" variations but still keeping mics in phase.

After I build a few initial ones and settle on the parameters, it shouldnt take long to script convert the whole lib. However I wont get to this shit until a while later as I've got a bunch of other TO DOs that I've been putting off...for years...

... or maybe I should wait a couple of months...  damn hints maarten, jsut for that I'm gonna start calling oyu marteen


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 1, 2006)

Maarten Spruijt @ Sat Apr 01 said:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> Conversion from the Giga 2.5 format to Kontakt 1.5 or later should go okay.
> 
> ...



Yikes!.. And to think I just bought it but haven't yet spent time converting.....

What shall I do?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Maarten, KingIdiot,


----------

